# Is it just me.....



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

.....or has anyone else received '0' reps since the like button was introduced (but plenty of likes i might add)?????????????????? :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

yeh my e-penis is shrinking


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

I got a few


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

I think the like option will take over the reps

It quicker to click like than start typing a comment


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

:ban: ban likes lol


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

do u really care? come on man it affects your life in no way what so ever.

worry about another rep on the exercise than a rep on the forum


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

and ive give you a rep to keep your chin up


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

is it a coincidence that certain "rep craving" members have dissapeared since the introduction of the like system.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

stevo99 said:


> do u really care? come on man it affects your life in no way what so ever.
> 
> worry about another rep on the exercise than a rep on the forum


I got plenty of them reps in me lol


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

fatmanstan! said:


> I got plenty of them reps in me lol


then your not going heavy enough


----------

